# Attention Amp Techs. Fun project....



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Just wanted to post a link here to the "fixer-upper" I just put up for sale on the board here. Best suited to those with "advanced" knowledge IMO: (*deleted*).

*UPDATE Jan 15/2013:* Deleted FS post and decided to keep it...this amp rocks!!! Turns out most of the presumed "issues" were simply due to my lack of familiarity with the amp. Everything seems to be functioning well. There's always room for improvement however so I'd like to continue picking peoples brains with technical questions. Info about the amp is now posted here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs/53948-nad-menefee-prototype.html#post459952


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Since this IS the tech section, I have a quick question. I was measuring current on the output tubes in the amp above and noticed it jumps up 6-7 mA when the "bypass" (gain channel) switch is engaged. Just curious if that's "normal" and wondering how that might occur (i.e. what is the switch doing to cause that)? 

Also, the 600V cap I tried off the bypass switch has not reliably eliminated the "pop" when Standby is engaged (i.e. before powering the amp down). The amp also "pops" 1-2 times shortly after powering everything up (i.e. a few seconds later, not immediately after flipping the Standby up). Any ideas about what might be going on there?

Steve


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

One other question: Would moving the Power & Standby switches to the rear and/or reducing the length of the AC cord be expected to help or hinder with noise/hum? I've read having these switches in the front creates the _potential_ for more noise but not sure if that's true (case by case basis perhaps?). Also, the AC cord is _at least _15 ft long which seems excessive (that's an easy fix, if advised, however). There's two existing holes in the rear panel that could work but there's also bias adjust pots back there so I have to wonder if the move could actually make it _worse_. Actually any advice on how to reduce hum/noise would be appreciated (short of "clean up that rat's nest"...ha ha!).

Chassis Pics to help guide advice: Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing | Photobucket

Steve


----------

